# A Prefect Meetup for a Reactive Dog



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Long story short, there is a friend we know who's dog is deemed "reactive." Unfortunately, although socialized very well, another dog picked a fight with him when he was young and he has now acted different and reactive around other dogs now. Well, my dog, Jasper is very good with dogs. He understands dog body language and seems to respect the area around other dogs who aren't so sure. Before you see this video, DO KNOW that we have done obedience with these dogs around eachother on leash, and have let them do many butt sniffs and they have seen eachother multiple times, just no off leash meeting. For safety precautions, Syd is in a muzzle, and both dogs' leashes are dragging. We also picked a very nuetral location. I love this big field. I was SO happy that this was a GOOD start of something productive and his owner is just so happy right now. It's a little touching as she has worked with this dog for years on this and he can at least cope with this without barking or any problems. For all you observation folks, you can see a lot of look aways. This is ok! Syd is keepig his distance, still very unsure but not reactive... yay 

Jasper, what could I do without you, you are such a good dog.

Thats me with Jasper!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww Jasper's an awesome "teacher dog". What a good role model.  And did I mention how handsome he is? 

Congrats on the success, as the owner of a reactive dog, I hope he is able to continue progressing!


----------

